# Craftman garage door problem



## dpenni (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Craftsman 1/2 HP garage door opener. It opens fine from all remotes, but will not shut unless I hold the button down on the wired remote. On the motor itself, a light blinks 4 time, waits and then repeats. Does anyone know what 4 blinks means. Thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

From the manual ...
"Verify the safety sensors are properly installed, aligned and there is no obstruction"

But I don't think it will close even with holding the wired control if the safety sensors detect an obstruction.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

On older openers, and some new ones, press and hold is a sensor bypass, I guess they figured you would not crush a child on purpose. After reading the news, I am thinking that logic is flawed.

If you let up on the button before it reaches the very bottom it should auto reverse and open the door, a sure sign of sensor failure, broken sensor wires, or mis alignment of sensors.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Noyb said:


> From the manual ...
> "Verify the safety sensors are properly installed, aligned and there is no obstruction"
> 
> But I don't think it will close even with holding the wired control if the safety sensors detect an obstruction.


Noyb, you're right on.

My door would close by holding the button down. The thinking is you can observe if there is an obstruction, so it can close safely.

Looking at the sensors, is there a green light? Is it on continuously, or is it blinking?

Has the door ever worked, or is it new?


----------



## Firejay (Apr 26, 2002)

This sounds identical to my Chamberlain model problem I had a few days ago. The sensor light showed "green light" alignment until I went to close the door with remotes. Same issue, had to hold the wired button down. 
The fix for me was re-alignment of the safety sensors (cleaning the lens probably didn't hurt either). Works like a charm unless it's snowing/blowing so hard it interferes with the sensors.


----------

